# Is it OK for diabetics to use Stevia?



## jpmcgrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Have a friend visiting and he is diabetic but not real bad he can have some sugar and eat just about whatever he wants.I was wondering if stevia would be OK in ice tea etc for a diabetic.He puts a tiny bit of sugar in his ice tea.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out this link, jp.  It may help.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, jp. Stevia is a dietary supplement. Dietary supplements are not regulated by the FDA; therefore, the amount of the item in the bottle may or may not match the label on the bottle says it contains. Your friend could end up taking much more than intended.

Here is another link you may be interested in: Diabetes - Life Lines 

I would suggest that your friend ask his doctor or a diabetes health educator whether stevia is okay for him. Even all-natural items can interact with medications or other dietary supplements and have negative effects.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 6, 2007)

From my understanding from diabetics who have done research into their own illnesses, stevia is the preferred sweetener, far more so than the well advertised brands.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 7, 2007)

A quick call to his doctor cant hurt, but everything Ive read says yes!  It's safe for diabetics.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Stevia has a low glycemic index so your friend should be fine with it.  Also, there is xylitol, another natural, low glycemic sweetner.


----------

